# BD- Every day v. every other day?



## BeantownBaby

Hi ladies...I'm new to BnB. This is my fist thread although I've responded to a few others. My dh and I have been trying for one year this month and had a mc around week 6 in july. Here's the question- bd'ing every day or every other day? My dr. says every other day during your peak window. I've read some stuff on the internet that says that every day is ok too. My CBEFM just switched to high this morning (yay!). If we do every other day the off days I just feel like I'm not doing enough, you know? I have longer cycles (35+ days) so I just want to make sure I give 100% when the time comes. Thoughts?


----------



## babydust818

I feel the exact same way as you. I've heard many people tell me to do it every other day because if you do everyday the mens sperm count goes down. Every other day it will stay consistant. Then i have my concious and a couple of other people telling me it's okay to bd everyday. To do it everyday when you're fertile. That cBFM tells you 6 days before right? Basically tells you to bd all them days to have a better chance at getting pregnant. I'd like to know peoples opinions on this too! Very mixed views on this subject.


----------



## Emum

I think it depends on whether you know you have male factor issues. My DH has low sperm count and every other day is best for that, as sperm is still fresh so motility and morphology are good, but the quantity is higher. If your OH has a normal count though, then every day will be OK as his count will be high enough.

Obviously if count is an issue, you can't "discharge" by other means on the days off!

If every other day hasn't worked for you, no harm in trying a few cycles of every day while fertile, or even SMEPing.


----------



## Future Mama

I'm not sure either, but have tried both ways. I'm using the cbfm as well and this month we're bding every other day until I get a peak and then everyday for about 3-4 days. We did this last month and it worked (I miscarried at 5 weeks though) so we figured we'd try it again.


----------



## confusedprego

Yea I agree with the other ladies. The every other day vs every day is bc of sperm count and if DH has a low sperm count then every other day is better. 

Good luck :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

i heard every other day is better also!

this month we pretty much did it 2 days in a row then day off 2 days then 1 off-


----------



## confusedprego

I like the idea of 2 days on and 1 day off! Nice compromise!


----------



## collie_crazy

Everything I have read says that for healthy couples there is no problem BDing every day - or even multiple times a day - whilst trying to conceive. Their is something crazy like 1,000 sperm created every second inside a mans testicles! 

The only concern would be is there were issues with your OHs sperm - i.e. low sperm count etc then every other day would be better.


----------



## Twinkie210

We did it everyother day starting at like CD8 until I got a + OPK/and or fertile CM, then everyday until I confirmed O... didn't work though, but it was only my first month TTCAL.


----------



## BeantownBaby

Thanks for all of the input ladies. I think we are going to try every day this month. Normally I try every other for the "high" fertility days and then every day for the O days plus one more day. So I guess it isn't really that different from normal. To our knowledge, there are no issues on my husband's side, but we also haven't been tested. We had an appt. with a RE when we found out we were preggers. After the mc, my Dr. told me that we were now back to needing to try again for another year before they would send me on to the a RE. 

My CBFM gives me a few "high" days. It can give up to five, but I normally get more like 2-3. I am also using the OV Watch and have mixed reviews/feelings on it.


----------

